# could i egg share - was steralised 6yrs ago



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

im nearly 33 and am looking into egg sharing in north east england.


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

im in sunderland. checked on line and see that cromwell darlington do egg share, 
x


----------

